# Mosquito lake waders



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Hows everyone doing last week i was getting a couple every time out . The last 3 times out i got 1 fish


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Not good...Last few times out hardly a bite..My buddy was up there Monday night caught 1 walleye right before 9 pm and that was it... Disappointed for sure this spring


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

Caught 1each my last 2x out. Have not got 1 hit on standby jig and minnow. Best night from "our"spot has been 3 keepers. All on shad raps/rapala after sunset. Have some time tonight, not sure if it is even worth trying. Also disappointed this spring.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya I'm not sure what is going on but its been a super slow spring so far. One can only hope things pick up. Went out of walnut run last night caught 1 eye and two crappies. The eye was only 14 or so inches..


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I wonder if the easy winter effected the forage base again. There is usually a fairly large kill-off under the ice of the shad and other bait fish.

The past two winters have been above normal and no real thinning of the base to speak of. 

Essentially it is a non-stop buffet out there. Some of those shad are probably in the 8-9 inch range by now.

I will be using bigger bait this year again. Seemed to work well for me last year in these same conditions. 

As I recall spring last year was tough as well. Unless you were right on top of them while feeding, they just didn't seem to fire up until the water got much warmer and the eyes had to follow the cooler water which helped separate them from the food which still remained in the warmer water.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

How many guys give up wading after the spawn bite ? I know alot of people still fish but does everyone go at night with crank baits .


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't get discouraged the fish are still out there and feeding hard. Spawn bite is over so you may want to try more of transition areas from spawn to deeper water or weeds. I've pulled my limit the past 4 trips fishing those areas.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

That's great if boat fishing but the thread was started for wading info...To the remarks about the milder winter's the logic makes sense...We have had success wading some springs into early mid May but don't see that happening this year


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

iceman said:


> That's great if boat fishing but the thread was started for wading info...To the remarks about the milder winter's the logic makes sense...We have had success wading some springs into early mid May but don't see that happening this year


It goes for wading also but thanks for your input. The areas I fish are easily accessible to waders.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I must be getting old...Easily accessible other than 305 ramp days are behind me after 9pm...Point at state park tough walk out..Housel craft...Walking thru the woods solo and dealing with those rocks... Cemetary?? Night time? North end causeway parking lot walking across bay and out to point...No sense getting in water before dark anymore the bite just isn't there until dark sets in if at all...Bottom line I am just babbling and complaining need to figure it out.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I here you ,I,think were getting old. brain says go do it,body says no you don,t.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Went out last night after the storm for about 2hrs , got 1 lost another. I did fish a spot where i was occasionally reeling in some weeds . Is there a certain kind of weed bed u guys look for or are u just looking for general cover that might hold bait fish ?


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Sat night went out to a different point. Found "some " weeds . I occasionally brought some vegetation in on my lure depending on speed of reel. 2 to 3 hrs zero fish. Not even a bump. Beautiful night though not watching tv.


----------

